# Abuja Gallery and Projects: Nigeria´s new capital built from scratch



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Courtesy of Niczberg


*Porters Tower *












> Name: PORTERS TOWER
> 
> City/Country:Abuja/Nigeria
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Courtesy of Niczberg

*More housing estates in Abuja*




























*Goshen Housing Estate*




























*Omega plaza under construction *





































*a view of Cachez Park *












> Location: Wuse
> Attributes: Wide expanse of beautifully laid green grass, trees planted for shade and concrete seats for relaxation
> Visitors: Accommodate 5000 people at a time


*
Usama Artificial Dam View*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Courtesy of Niczberg*



















*Cricket play in Abuja*
































































*wedding celebration*










*Eyo House Office*










*Maitama - one of the poshest residential areas in Abuja, look at the big Bevelerly Hills style houses that you find in tons over there, just one family of between 4-5 people lives in one house*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*$600 MILLION `Malaysian Gardens' project in Abuja under construction*



> 2 January 2007
> 
> (Business Times (Malaysia) Via Thomson Dialog NewsEdge) GLOBAL Formwork (Nigeria) Ltd, a Malaysian-Nigerian joint venture firm, has embarked on a massive US$600 million (RM2.12 billion) residential development in Abuja, Nigeria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Some updates originally made by Niceberg























































*Gurara Falls*











*more residential areas -some are still u/c as you can see*























































































































































































*inside Green Dome*



















*more new roads*


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

HEADQUATER OF CONSTRUCTION COMPANY





































INSIDE aBUJA STADIUM


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Nigeria doesn't seem to be doing to bad with their new capital at all... looking pretty nice. Would prefer living there to Lagos, seems more orderly, shiny and kept. Might be more boring than Lagos, but Abuja just seems "easier to handle."


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Where is the best gay nightlife in Nigeria? Some funky ass threads they wear over there.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

philadweller, is that a provocation? You´re kidding, right?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Abuja looks very nice :cheers: Nice houses too


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*more street scences*




















*outskirts*


----------



## Nsukka (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn, Abuja makes Lagos look like a big turd floating in toilet bowl. That's not good, Lagos needs to catch up, and fast. hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Abuja growing fast :cheers: You have very nice & modern buildings


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like a city moving in the right direction.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

go Abuja :banana:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great city, I like the mosque and the cathedral, both spectacular


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

I knew Nigeria was the most populated african country, so where are all the people in Abuja? It looks to peacefull for modern times, what's the point of having a nice city like that if you don't bring in the people!? I think it's more of a political statement!


----------



## Tatjana Ali (Feb 18, 2010)

Never was in Nigeria, but soon wld go i think there with my husband. By the way my husband nigerian  Very want to see all country. Beautifull photos! I was affraid, tht it wont looks like tht, but i'm pleasantly surprised, bcs Abuja looking very very good and modern! Thank u for great photos! And sorry for my english


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you have photos from Porters Tower project? That tower should be almost completed now...


----------

